# MassArt ISO



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Institutional Security Officer II*
Institution:
Massachusetts College of Art and Design

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
02/01/2021

Type:
Full-Time

Salary: $34,642.14 Annually

Job Number: 00091

Description

The basic purpose of work is to protect and safeguard the buildings and grounds of a state facility and the lives of its residents, staff, and general public. Performs related duties such as screening persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization; operating two-way radios and/or base station address systems; locking or unlocking doors, gates, etc.; directing or controlling traffic; assessing road or parking lot conditions for property owned or under the control of the college to determine need for emergency snow removal or sanding; and maintaining records.

Summary of Duties

1. Make periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds assigned
2. Assist in the evacuation of any campus building in emergency situations
3. Ability to become CPR certified and to provide first aid when needed
4. Ability to work assigned shift forty hours per week
5. Ability to interact with members of the public and college community
6. Responds to inquiries on such matters as travel routes, parking, etc.
7. Ability to handle stressful situations
8. Ability to communicate via radio and telephone
9. Ability to screen visitors, answer questions, and provide directions and information
10. Maintain awareness while on duty
11. Maintain an accurate written log
12. Ability to exercise sound judgment
13. Ability to maintain accountability of college property and facilities under their control
14. Ability to enforce college rules and regulations including the ability to handle situations regarding prohibited conduct
15. Ability to monitor CCTV and alarm systems
16. Ability to report criminal activity, suspicious persons on campus while making observations of assigned areas
17. Ability to follow written and verbal instructions in English
18. Must have valid Massachusetts' driver's license and must have a good driving record
19. Ability to provide the Chief with information regarding known mechanical defects, maintenance, and repairs of department vehicles
20. May require occasional driving of department transport vans

This is a 40 hour per week position. The Public Safety Department is open seven (7) days per week, 24 hours a day, year round. Officers may be required to work weekends and/or holidays. Also, may be required to perform occasional mandatory overtime assignments.

Working Conditions:

Institution Security Officers work in and around the grounds of the state facility; work alone; work outside in all weather conditions; are on call 24 hours a day, 7 days a week; stand and walk for prolonged periods of time; and are subjected to verbal and physical abuse in a job related setting; work in a high crime area; lift heavy objects or persons; work with people who are under physical or emotional stress; and work varied shifts.

The ISO II will promote the College's commitment to collegiality and diversity by:
* Building effective partnerships with co-workers throughout the College by freely sharing appropriate information and providing assistance when needed.
* Ensuring optimum service to all internal and external partners in response to all requests for service and information.
* Maintaining an environment that is welcoming and inclusive to persons of all backgrounds, nationalities, and roles.

_*The official job description for this position is the Commonwealth of Massachusetts Classification Specification for the position of Administrative Assistant I. A copy of this specification can be obtained in the Human Resources Office_

Massachusetts College of Art and Design is a public, independent institution that prepares artists, designers, and educators from diverse backgrounds to shape communities, economies, and cultures for the common good, and demonstrate our values by:


Pursuing a just, compassionate, and equitable learning environment.

Cultivating rigorous creative practices by observing, questioning, making and remaking.

Honoring courage, honesty, mutual respect, and self-expression.

Believing in the power of art and design to transform our world.

Please note that MassArt does not provide employment-based visa sponsorship or non-student exchange visitor visa sponsorship for administrators, managers, technical staff, library staff or support staff. All offers of employment are based on appropriate U.S. work authorization.

MassArt currently does not provide reimbursement for travel.

Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) check relative to prior criminal convictions and pending cases, as well as Sex Offender Registry Information (SORI) checks relative to prior sexual offenses committed as an adult or juvenile will be conducted on the final candidate prior to an offer of employment. MassArt requires specific written authorization to conduct background checks. Failure to provide such authorization shall preclude your application from receiving further consideration.

Minimum Qualifications

* A High School diploma or equivalent.
* Applicants must have at least (A) six months of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in
law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of
buildings, equipment or people as a major duty, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required
experience and the substitutions below:

Substitutions:
I. An Associate's or higher degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal
justice may be substituted for the required experience.*

_*Education toward such a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the
requirements actually completed._

Knowledge, Skills, and Abilities

* Basic knowledge of software programs including Microsoft Office, and e-mail.
* Basic knowledge, ability and willingness to learn software programs specific to the Public
Safety Department.
* Excellent interpersonal skills, and be able to effectively interact with people of all backgrounds.
_The candidates recommended for hire will be subject to a criminal record check, physical
examination and drug screen and must successfully pass these prior to hire._
* Must possess a current and valid drivers license

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Massachusetts College of Art and Design

Online App. Form:
https://www.schooljobs.com/careers/massart/jobs/2968041/institutional-security-officer-ii

Apply through Institution's Website


----------

